
A super summarized version of the Linux From Scratch (LFS) 10.0 book - luisgbm
https://github.com/luisgbm/lfs-scripts
======
luisgbm
Hi everyone. I've written some instructions and scripts to build LFS (Linux
From Scratch), version 10.0, as simply as possible (I know, not that simple,
but anyway). It's basically a super summarized version of the LFS book.

You can check the instructions and get the scripts from my GitHub repository:
[https://github.com/luisgbm/lfs-scripts](https://github.com/luisgbm/lfs-
scripts)

Key points:

\- First, this guide does not replace reading the whole LFS book. I highly
recommend that you read it at least once. Only then you should use the
automation scripts provided here.

\- The whole process is run inside VirtualBox.

\- You need two hard disks attached to your VM (one for the host, one for
receiving the LFS build).

\- Most steps will be executed via Shell scripts (there are four of them).

\- Some steps need to be manually run.

\- At the end, you will be able to create a separate VM and boot from it
directly.

Hope you enjoy it, and feel free to send me feedback.

